# Sneak Peek of a New Roubaix S-works color for 2012?



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Saw this video; definitely an S-works, definitely a Roubaix, but never seen that color. Is this next year's or a 2011 available elsewhere?

http://vimeo.com/23917838


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

It is better than the current colors, but it is still another red, white, and black bike just like 9 out of 10 other bikes.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

LBS told me yesterday that Specialized did a "limited release" of a few 2012 bikes.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

No straight road bikes (Tarmac, Roubaix, Secteur, Allez) in early launch product. Just Dolce's and the cross bikes.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

That color is a 2011 and was sold as a frameset and a complete I believe. I built one up.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

yep...my bad...bad computer, didn't see the new one added. it is 2011.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

test road that bike over the weekend. color is ok but I much prefer the matt black or project black.


----------

